# الى كل من له معلومات عن الرمال البيضاء ( انواعها وطرق استخراجها ,.................)



## م/محمد طه (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اود مساعدتى يا اخوتى المهندسين 
ارجو من كل من لديه معلومات او كتب او مراجع تخص الرمال البيضاء Silica Sand.  عن انواعها وتواجدها وطرق استخراجها وتعدينيها ومعاجلاتها وتصنيعها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر يا اخوانى​


----------



## وائل مشاطي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

1/المرمال البيضاء : كثيرة فمنها النقي الذي يعاد تدويره في أفران صهر تعمل على الوقود ويخرج منها المصهور على سير ناقل معدني ومن ثم يرما المصهور ويجمع في أكوام شكله النهائي يشبه الزجاج مايل لزرقة ملاحظة يزوب في الماء الساخن 
يستعمل لصناعة الزجاج كمادة خام محسنة ويستعمل لصناعة المنظفات يسمى مائات الزجاج ويستخدم في الغرب للصناعات الصقيلة نحن نصنع الآلات المذكورة
2/ الرمال البيضاء : نسخدمها في صناعة صب المعادن لتشكيل القالب الرملي مع أضافة مادة البانتونايت المقوية 
وهذه المادة موجودة لدينا بأنواع عديدة .


----------



## samir smsm (12 نوفمبر 2012)

يشرفنى الرد على رسالتك أخى فا أنا أعمل فى شركة لإنتاج وتوريد الرمال البيضاء
وسوف أفيدك بمعلومات بسيطة ومختصرة أرجوا أن يكون فيها الإفادة لك
أنواعها
رمال بيضاء ناعمه وبها نسبة الومينا وهى تدخل فى صناعة السيراميك والبويات وصناعات اخرى
رمال بيضاء خشنة نقيه تدخل فى صناعة الزجاج والبلور والكريستال ومختلف الصناعات الزجاجية

طرق إستخراجها
بواسطة طرق التحجير بالمواقع الموجوده بها
بإستخدام المعدات المختلفة
ويمكن تصنيفها حجميا على حسب نوع الصناعة التى سوف تدخل بها
كما يمكن معالجتها بإضافة قيمة مضافة لها وذلك بغسلها و صهرها بعد غنتاجها من مواقعها

أرجوا أن أكون قد أفدتك .. ويسعدنى التواصل معك .. وشكرا


----------



## alshangiti (28 نوفمبر 2012)

What is Silica Sand?
Silica Sand
ثنائي أكسيد السيليكون - ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة


----------

